# Chagrin vs Rocky



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Which river do you prefer for steelies and why? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Grand... because its the Grand


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

I have never fished the Chagrin and mainly stick to the Rock. I grew up in Westlake and my folks still live there so when I visit it is a 10 minute ride to my spots. Also, I work from home, but the company office is in Avon. Again, close to the Rock.


DC


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Grand... because its the Grand


Couldn't agree more. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

as you can see, the grand wasn't an option haha 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

BigFishAddict said:


> as you can see, the grand wasn't an option haha
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The Grand is always a option. Because its that Grand. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Thats probably true but its not answering the question I asked. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not sure what you're looking for in an answer. But there are too many factors to just give an answer. Whatever river is closest, or in prime condition.


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Its really just a thread to pass the time until the season starts. but it's a thread between the rocky and chagrin haha not the grand. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm a firm believer everything is east......why even waste your time fishing the west

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> I'm a firm believer everything is east......why even waste your time fishing the west
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I would agree fishing east is pretty darn good. Specific to the question I prefer Chagrin over Rocky.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

I've fished all three, but the Rocky river is in my backyard and on a good day it's hard to beat.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

All the big ins are out east, just stay east all winter


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Go to PA all year better there 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

BassSlayerChris said:


> The Grand is always a option. Because its that Grand.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I wish it was an option more than it is due to its size and locations it at times takes forever to go back to fishable conditions. It is that Grand though..
As far as the rocky / chagrin debate... I have fished the rocky only a few times and all of it was in the winter( my favorite) I have alot of expeirience on the Chagrin but last year was tough their on my usually good low lower stretch. By the word of some friends and others last year the rocky river was better.... But hey any river that gets an annual dead steelhead run in august is a gooooood river to me!!!!! lmao


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

The rock is where it's at no doubt.......


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

The ROCK.Im 5 mins away and catch my share of fish,gear stays in trk during season.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

the rocky is crowded, polluted and smells bad. now that the damn is gone, the chagrin by far.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Much like the chill in the morning air, you know that steelheading is close when Bob has to start removing posts. To the original post, I prefer to fish the Chagrin, but the Rocky is more scenic.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

chagrin close to home produces lots of fish and not that many people depends on where you go


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> the rocky is crowded, polluted and smells bad.


+1 Used to be good, don't like it anymore.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

I prefer both rivers because I put in my time to learn them both. I honestly love them both. They are two different animals, no doubt, but I have no problems catching Steel in either. I'll be out scouting them both this next weeks too.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I live on the Chagrin close to Daniels and it has been awful the past few years. I remember going down to Chagrin River Park and seeing them stacked up on each other. This year we were catching smallies the first week of April. 

The Grand, especially down by Helen Hazen, has been very good for me the past two seasons. I'll still fish the Chagrin because its in my back yard, but no longer is it the place I can go just to catch steelhead anytime I want.

In fact, I think I'm going to try fishing the Conneaut more often this year.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Just curious, Patricio, what pollutes the Rocky?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> what pollutes the Rocky?


Same thing that pollutes most of our rivers.
Urban runoff, outdated treatment plants, and in the Rocky's case, airport runoff.


----------

